# '74? 10k drive gear issue



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've searched the Ariens' forum for an answer, and I can't find one.

I got what appears to be a '74 10k series with a tecumseh repower from who knows when, and I got it running pretty well again. New coil, points, needle and seat, fuel lines, and she works pretty well. Except.

When I'm trying to move it, the gears kind of jump and jive, and it won't really drive. I pulled the inspection cover off of the bottom. The small gear attached to the sprocket, the one that drives the large gear on the axle, it's loose. I went and got two new bushings for it, brought it into the basement, and looked it over to see what I need to do. I can't really figure it out, at least in the less-than-adequate lighting I have down there. I don't see any way to get the chain off of the sprockets, but I did remove the bolt from the sprocket/gear. Seems as though I could just slide it out if I got the chain off? 

If it's more difficult than that, please chime in and help me out. I got great help on a question the other day for my modern Crapsman, and it worked great, so I'm hoping for more of the same.

Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry Tony I cant help you on your gear. I never had to repair anything other then belts and a disk tire wheel. My oldest Ariens was only 20 years young. That's like 5 years in "Ariens Years" 

Its been a little quiet on the forum the last few days, so I thought I would just give your post a bump.

Ken


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Possibly the Aluminum Bearing Carrier is Broken. Check The ear on the lower left hand side of the carrier. It supports the Chain Drive Assembly. I'm pointing to the Area You should be concerned with. Look Very carefully, sometimes the crack/break is hard to see.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there a master link on the chain? 

The friction wheel looks good in the picture. Is it possible it is not engaging fully? Maybe as simple as a control rod adjustment.

From what you describe it probably is a case of a failed bushing or bearing. I really can't help diagnose something easily that I can't get my hands on. 

I will say that '74 is pretty much the best year for the classic ariens design. That year had the engagement lever moved to the handle bars. You engage the handle to drive. And the gearbox is still the old heavy duty design. That machine is a real keeper.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. I was pretty busy yesterday. Thanks for the bump, Ken!

It's not the bearing carrier, it's definitely the bushings for that gear. I can grab the gear and wobble it on its shaft. I have the bearings, but I have no idea how much has to come off of the machine to replace that. The carrier is in great shape, the friction wheel definitely contacts the pulley. 

Anyone have experience with replacing this bushing? To repeat, I pulled the bolt that holds the sprocket/gear, but it won't come out with the axle and the other stuff in the way.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

There's a master link on that chain if you want to take it off. You'll want to remove some of the other components to make it easier for you to take it off. Take a couple good pics before you tear into so you have a reference when you reassemble it all.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

SlowRider22 said:


> There's a master link on that chain if you want to take it off. You'll want to remove some of the other components to make it easier for you to take it off. Take a couple good pics before you tear into so you have a reference when you reassemble it all.


I have a '73 or '74 as well. I have plenty of pictures of things if you get stuck. Most are in my restore thread over at mytractorforum. Same user name there.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Look for this hard to see chain master link. Then concentrate your effort on that bearing/shaft become clear. Unhook springs first making notes of where it's hooked. If it unhooks itself, then you'll lose it. Take your time and when you feel the step wasn't correct put the pieces back on. Note where all washers go especially. Your chain alignment will love you after it's back together. Photos don't show that info. so make notes, draw picture of washers positions. I know I sound terrible, but I've trained many technicians. Make a game of tearing down one series of pieces and put it back together loosely. Do it again going deeper. Within 4 hours you'll have that drive memorized forever.


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Resurrection of an old thread. I left it alone for awhile, after buying the bushings. I'm at it tonight, since we're supposed to get 3-5" tonight and another 4-6" tomorrow. Too much to shovel.

I have the chain off, multiple bolts, pins, and keys out. It seems as though the pin holding the friction wheel assembly to the back of the tractor needs to come out. I pulled the cotter pin out of the shaft, but it wouldn't move. I hit the outboard side with my hammer a couple times, got it to go inward about 1/4". Then, using my pry bar, I got it pushed back to where it normally sits, but it wouldn't go any farther. It won't spin inside the tube, so I'm going to try to put vise grips on it and hit those. It seems to be the last thing holding me up. I haven't taken pictures yet, but I will during reassembly. I also had a spring break, the return spring for the friction disc control handle. Hopefully I can get that tomorrow morning at the Ariens dealer.

The shaft for the gear/sprocket inserts into the tractor case, and into a bracket inside, that bolts to the cast housing that I assume houses the shaft for the engine. This bracket is held in place by the long pin running through the right side of the tractor case and the lower part of the friction disc carrier. 

It doesn't seem like this is a commonly replaced part, since not many people gave advice on how to change it, so I think a how-to is in order. I'll post that up, probably Saturday or Sunday, depending on how much time I have to spend clearing snow, and forbidding any other issues popping up between now and then.

Thanks to all of you for the posts, and if you see this and have any ideas other than mine for getting that rod out, feel free to chime in!
Tony


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Make sure to check out the shaft itself once you get it out. My Jacobsen had a similar problem with the gear wobbling on the shaft. The bearings were bad and it ate the shaft too.


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

So I took a picture from your thread for demonstration purposes, scipper. The red circled area is the sprocket/gear assembly that required new bushings. Mine does not look as good as yours, scipper. The gear is worn, and since replacing it in the machine I noticed it will be making a clanking noise once I use it. The yellow circle is an area where I found a problem. The cast piece with the bolt through it into the bracket broke off on that corner. Looking at it, it was cracked over half way through prior to my messing with it, and the remaining portion broke off when I was taking out the bolt. I don't know how much stress there is on that area, but I'm hoping it will last through the snowfall tomorrow. It supports a small area of the plate the friction disc turns, and the bolt supports the front side of the bracket, which holds one side of the sprocket/gear assembly. It seems stable, and the friction disc carriage should also help in keeping things lined up. The spring is not visible in the picture, but it hooks into the tractor case and on a part of the lever assembly where it enters the tractor case. 

I'm going to start taking pictures as I reassemble, so hopefully anyone else tackling this job will have an easier go.

Edit: Kiss4aFrog, looks like yours got eaten pretty good! Mine was solid, no signs of wear, although the outer bushing was completely gone. I cleaned it up, lightly greased it, and reinstalled. Looks like the shaft you had to replace was the longer one, leading out to the right side, carrying the friction disc assembly? The one for the spr/gear on mine is about 3 inches give or take.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That shaft is just shy of 13". It sticks out just enough to be pinned on each end of the transmission housing. The friction wheel assembly pivots on it and it has that reduction gear cluster on it.
I had hoped I could just flip it but the other end was chewed as well. Ended up at Menards spending ten bucks for a 3' section of 5/8s. Will end up lubing that each year in summer to protect those bearings !!


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. 

I've got it back together, had the wife take some good pics while I did it. I'll do a writeup as soon as I can get the pics from my phone to the laptop. It's snowing now, everything is dusted again, so I'm thinking tomorrow afternoon or Saturday.


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quick question for anyone looking- Where do I post a how-to? I'm not sure which section it should go in.
Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's the Ariens and it's fairly specific . . . right here. If it was the engine and not something specific to how Ariens set it up I'd go with the Snowblower Maint & Repair section. Same if you're making an axle or something that's more generic and not specific to a particular brand. My 2 cents.


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

That's kind of what I figured. Thanks!


----------

